# Amano Shrimp or some things else.



## JonRon (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks like an Amano Shrimp to me based on the stripes on the side, and what mine look like. Just not sure about the eggs. mine are milky Grey Color.


----------



## harley (Jul 24, 2015)

JonRon said:


> Looks like an Amano Shrimp to me based on the stripes on the side, and what mine look like. Just not sure about the eggs. mine are milky Grey Color.


+1 But the eggs on mine look black. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRon (Jun 6, 2017)

harley said:


> +1 But the eggs on mine look black.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Black when the Amano becomes berried, but when 30 days are passed and the eggs are about to hatch they should be a different Color( Grey milky Color) with black dots (eyes). This is my experience I have had with Three Amano females all on second Round of eggs.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I've found someone who had two females that had yellow eggs... sometimes their eggs were grey, sometimes yellow. Only other person I've come across who has had amanos with different colored eggs.


I don't know the cause of it...


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Zoidburg said:


> I've found someone who had two females that had yellow eggs... sometimes their eggs were grey, sometimes yellow. Only other person I've come across who has had amanos with different colored eggs.
> 
> 
> I don't know the cause of it...


The next time can berried to a grey eggs. So it's a Amano Shrimps. I was thinking that they were collected from a different part of Asia. If the eggs hatched into larvae , I will keep half in fresh water and another half in brackish water.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

shou said:


> The next time can berried to a grey eggs. So it's a Amano Shrimps. I was thinking that they were collected from a different part of Asia. If the eggs hatched into larvae , I will keep half in fresh water and another half in brackish water.


Better to do half brackish and half saltwater... or do all three. The offspring wont survive in freshwater though.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Larvae fresh water testing is to eliminate the processability that it's not a Amano Shrimps.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I understand that, but I highly doubt that she's not an amano simply because her eggs are a different color.


----------



## Jack's Aquatics (Aug 1, 2017)

I cant speak to Amano shrimp, but my cherry shrimp produce eggs from yellow, green and orange. Wouldn't think this is exclusive to just cherry shrimp. Even my tangerine tigers vary from brown to dark yellow.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

All the good points there. Got to keep buying wild stock for breeding purposes. Captive female Amano Shrimp over time hatch out less larvae for reason that are unknown to me.


----------



## hallucyn (Sep 8, 2017)

The Green Lace Shrimp looks very similar to an Amano, especially when younger/smaller, and I've twice been sold green laces in amongst the amanos I THOUGHT I was buying. Only realized when they got a third bigger than their tankmates, and some started to take on a green/blue hue. Their eggs ARE a different color, and there is a subtle difference to the patterns on their bodies if you know what to look for, but the best way to tell is by taking a close look at their front legs. Green Laces are one of the smallest filter feeding shrimp, and have fine "fans" on their front "legs" to enable them to filter food out of the water current. If it's an amano, it won't have these fans. Google both and you'll see what I mean 

Your photo isn't clear enough for me to tell, but when an amano doesn't seem quite like an amano, very often it's a green lace.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

The eggs turned milky grey at about the time to hatch. It?s Amano Shrimps alright. Surly I didn?t get enough larvae to work on breeding them.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

They hatch out hundreds, if not thousands of zoes.


Someone said that a high protein diet could result in yellow eggs, where-as a high algae diet the eggs will be a different color. Said it's true for Neocaridinas but not Caridinas. Apparently, amanos could be an exception?

Bump: Here's the info...



> *Jeff* - For neos the color of the eggs usually indicates diets. Green for high algae, yellow for high protein. Caridina on the other hand can be an indication of color of offspring
> 
> *Jeff* - Yes true, but not very colorful ones. Their eggs can be compared to neo. Yellow eggs would just mean a high protein diet and so forth.


----------



## Aquamom (Oct 1, 2010)

I know that Amano shrimp can thrive in cooler water. What about the Green Lace Shrimp? Are they purely tropical, or can they also live in a cooler tank?


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Recent store bought Amano Shrimp spawn hundreds if not thousand Larvae. But only one time and taper off to a dozen up to 50 larvae. Wonder what kind of food or tank setup to get them hatch thousand again every spawn. 



https://youtu.be/TR4_2MtanPc


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

A short video clip on amano shrimp larvae molting ?

https://youtu.be/dn10NNp1oJY


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Weird looking a month old Amano Shrimp Larvae.

https://youtu.be/tITFu78vTAs


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Found one Larvae morphed into baby Shrimp. Ready to swim in fresh water.

https://youtu.be/bEECPUOn8D8


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Some of the Shrimplets.

https://youtu.be/DFBwzVSwQxo


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Final result. A few 4-month-old’s Amano shrimps.

https://youtu.be/kk7quDeTtwA

https://youtu.be/x7aqHNE1M1M


----------



## blissskr (Oct 9, 2007)

shou said:


> Final result. A few 4-month-old’s Amano shrimps.
> 
> https://youtu.be/kk7quDeTtwA
> 
> https://youtu.be/x7aqHNE1M1M


Nice, how many did you get to survive?


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

my guess is a little over 30.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Added some RCS to the tank and have some competition to those young amano shrimp.

https://youtu.be/yvDTgi0nNYU


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Another Group of Amano Larva about to morp. 

https://youtu.be/g55zpOg4tWA


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

shou said:


> All the good points there. Got to keep buying wild stock for breeding purposes. Captive female Amano Shrimp over time hatch out less larvae for reason that are unknown to me.


One of my tank raised berried amano shrimp dropped a few hundred shrimp larvae.
They are in a plastic container and still in fresh water. Found my answer. Old age are the reason hatching out less larvae.Captive or not. 

https://youtu.be/CL0h6XAXpOE


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

One hundred second generation tank raised baby Amano Shrimps.

https://youtu.be/YYYFyGGZkl8


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Wish I could figure out the trick to getting them to survive! Can't seem to grow algae though... for whatever reason.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

F2 second generation now on the book (web) lol. Till next spring for F3.

Bump:


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Spring arrived and so are the F3 Amano shrimp larvae.
Previous batch didn’t survived and have high hopes on this last batch.


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Congrats, good luck. 

Any input on water parameters or anything that allows successful or detrimental raising of the young?


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Quint said:


> Congrats, good luck.
> 
> Any input on water parameters or anything that allows successful or detrimental raising of the young?


Mixed my brackish water with local tap water at 15GH and 8KH. temperatures at 70 to mid 70.
Salinity could be any where. Breed the F1 at 35 ppt F2 at 20 ppt and still trying to find where the F3 salinity will be at.
I have better luck at spring time, seasonality I guess. Don’t need a heater at spring.











Not much feeding activity at lower temperatures and the larvae starved and perished.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Very nice, what kind of tank set up did you use, doesn't look like a bare tank.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

mach_six said:


> Very nice, what kind of tank set up did you use, doesn't look like a bare tank.


A bare tank overgrown with algae and diatom.


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

Just a suggestion. This is highly valuable information to the community as very few people breed Amanos with much success. I'd recommend collating all the video's and as much information as you have on what you've done into a journal thread. My main reason for this suggestion is that this thread is posted as "Amano shrimps or something else" and you're likely to get people reading the first 3 posts and assuming that you're still trying to figure out what shrimp you have, rather than appreciating the success you've seen in raising these shrimp.
Congrats on your success, providing as much info as possible about water conditions and methodology could be very helpful to the community here, so I hope you provide as much as you can, for all our benefit.
It's people who find ways to inexpensively breed popular fish and shrimp that then are able to make them available to other hobbyists. And this is so valuable for reducing harvesting pressure on wild populations.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Good suggestion, first I have to dust off my real camera.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

They lives passed the 15 days mark, in another week, their chances to morph will go up significantly.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

So far so good, halfway there.






Bump: So far so good, halfway there.

https://youtu.be/KRNsI6s-NDw


----------



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

I've bred amano and raised them successfully by having the mother in a 2 gallon plastic hexagon tank, 78°, in hard water 50/50 of tank and dechlorinated tap.
Left her there until she either drops eggs or they hatch. I then put her back into the main tank.
I don't even measure my salinity anymore. I dump 1 cup of salt per 2 gallons straight into that tank, slightly stir for about 5 minutes and let the air do the rest. Slow medium sized bubbles.
I leave them there until about half or so morph. 
Attract them to the side with a light and siphon 50% of water out. Fill back up with freshwater tank water.
Let sit there until they all morph.
Net out and put into a 15 gallon grow out with 100% freshwater tank water and grow them out.

Notes. 
78°
Slow medium sized bubbles.
0 salinity until eggs/larva dropped
Guess 33ppt salinity 
Guess 15-18ppt when half morph until all morph
Then to 0 salinity and put in grow out tank.
Oh, I leave a light on the egg/larva tank on 24/7 and don't feed anything
The 24/7 light grows enough diatoms for them to eat and morph off of. Afterwards in the grow out tanks there is plenty for them to eat.
Good luck, 2,000 amano eat a lot and can be a bit to get rid of them.


----------



## Edward (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


Tyrant46290 said:


> I dump 1 cup of salt per 2 gallons straight into that tank, slightly stir for about 5 minutes and let the air do the rest.


 What kind of salt do you recommend?


Tyrant46290 said:


> I leave a light on the egg/larva tank on 24/7 and don't feed anything. The 24/7 light grows enough diatoms for them to eat and morph off of.


 Is there visible algae on glass?


----------



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

I use bagged coralife marine salt from petco. And the first few weeks I don't usually see any algae or diatoms on the walls. Towards the end I usually see a number of spots and they kind of cling to those areas.


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

I really wish we had a comprehensive write up of everyone's Amano breeding experiences somewhere. I also wish someone was regularly selling them on PT, hopefully it would reduce (even in a small way) the amount of wild caught shrimp being exported from Japan. Much healthier for their environment if they aren't harvested so much.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Added another batch in with the now over three week old F3 larvae and noticing the the older larvae still remains clear body with brown colors back. Unlike the F2 larval that are colors up orange.
Here the F2 and F3 larvae video to compare the differences.


----------



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

I just got a ton more zoes. I guess about 1500 of the little buggers.
Off to saltwater tomorrow for a few weeks.


----------



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

5 1/2 weeks in salt, just pulled about 1/4 and put back in fresh


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

This mixed batch F3 Amano shrimp larvae coming along nicely. They’re growing at 24 ppt. The 1/2 gallon brackish water are not filter and do not have 24 hrs lighting.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

After several batch end in failure. Finally got something going for breeding F3 Amano shrimp larvae.
Previous batch never live passed 20 days and their shell never color up orange.After added 12 drops Nutrafin african cichlid conditioner per gallon to increases the General Hardness, then see their shell orange up and continue growing.
Local water department softened the water by 5GH. Tap water becomes a little soft for the larvae to grow their shell. Not enough CaCO3.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Interesting, the larvae I have doesn't seem to swim like that. 

Are these feeding off the algae only?


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

*Edited.*

I gether the larvae with a light source to video them. Adding some salt water and freshwater micro algae when the brackish green water getting lighter. Got two species of micro algae culture going for some time.
Micro algae I used in actual can culture in salt or brackish water and freshwater water.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

SLO-MO


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Trying to up the yield with blend activated carbon/ammonia neutralizing zoelite bag and amonia reducing pad hang above the foam filters. Feeding the larvae with CRS baby food 2 to 3 times a day. API ammonia testing the brackish water daily. Trying to scale an up and hopefully have a better yields.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

@shou I feel like I should come over and see exactly how you are doing this! Simply amazing!


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks, just found the very first morph, the first F3 shrimplet now swimming in freshwater.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Feeding CRS baby food with a turkey blaster.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

The first F3 baby Amano shrimp trying new shrimp food.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Larvae snatching phytoplankton while swimming.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Are you able to estimate your survival rate through each stage at this point?

You mentioned about 30 earlier in the thread but things appear to have improved based on the videos.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

From past experience, survival rate on F1 was 100 Plus and F2 , over 200 plus.
Is a learning experience, building on past experience and trying new way to magnate their environment and water quality.
Hopefully things going their ways and got 3 to 4 hundred surviving F3 Amano shrimp.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't say enough how exciting this is for the hobby.



shou said:


> From past experience, survival rate on F1 was 100 Plus and F2 , over 200 plus.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

A Larvae or shrimplet shedding its exoskeleton and hours away to fully transparent and safely live in freshwater.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, some of F3 Amano shrimp shrimplets on turface substrate.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

The journal’s continues.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

mach_six said:


> Interesting, the larvae I have doesn't seem to swim like that.
> 
> Are these feeding off the algae only?


They’re F3 and some how adapting to swim in a small and calm body of water. Just floating about and not like the F1, swimming in sideway backwards and forwards to compensate the water movement in nature.
Not feeding any food except the algae in the tank.
The tank not filter.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Amano shrimp larvae having a quick bio convention there.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

About to change the flickering grow light that are on 24/7 to keep the water green.
The algae that are scraped off the glass surface for clear viewing and vid now starting to regrows.
Algae that grow in the tank are the only food that I feed the larvae.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Got the yield up considerably after borrowed the technique from commercial shrimp farmers using the biofloc systems.
Not exactly biofloc systems thou, Adapted and change to home breeding Amano shrimp. I thinks I got something going.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

A wild caught Amano shrimp dropped some larvae and I used the same technique and try to raise them in a qt of blackish water, so far so good.

Larvae at 10 days old.






Larvae halfway to shrimplets.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Well done!

What are you doing with all these shrimp?

I haven't had success yet with any larvae shrimp... haven't had any berried ones in months now so haven't paid much attention to the tank I had set up in case I had any larvae...


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

> Still wishing I was close enough i could see your setup and how you raise them! Spectacular!


The setup is rather simple and plain. Using a quart to two gallon brackish water at 8 DKH and 8.4 PH.
Weekly dose bioflocculants producing bacteria to clumping the green algae for larvae to feed on.
Change some water weekly and add RO water to keep the salinity at 20 PPT. Airline to oxygenic and circulate the water.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

The very first F3 berried up and net the very old F0 berried Amano shrimp in the tank for compression. They’re massive, could be their great grandparents, LOL.
Home breed Amano shrimp are getting smaller and suitable for planted nano tank!


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

This is an amazing thread. Hats off to your success and thank you for the updates


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm really stoked that you are doing this and hope more people will give it a try. Can't wait to add some of these to my own tanks.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

shou said:


> The very first F3 berried up and net the very old F0 berried Amano shrimp in the tank for compression. They’re massive, could be their great grandparents, LOL.
> Home breed Amano shrimp are getting smaller and suitable for planted nano tank!



I wonder if the F3 generation is smaller simply because they are younger and in time they may grow larger?


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

They should add another 1/4”. They Will not all small, some stay smaller and some grow a little larger. All and all they will not grow up to F0.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Top viewing F1 larvae at 14 days old attracting to the spot light.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Trying to find out the kind of green macroalgae in the tank. Sent to me with Opae Ule and Chaeto like algae. Multiplying in Opae’Ula tank, got them in the Amano shrimp larvae tank for nutrient uptake. F3 larvae seems doing very well at zero nitrates. API tast kit said is zero or close to Zero. Want to keep the nitrates at zero. Latest experiments in water quality management. Also have a DIY Denitrifying thing on the other side of the tank.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Grazing Amano shrimp larvae on their way to shrimplets in a week or so.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Moving on to F4 and testing the Alkalinity and Calcium. Dosing carbon to keep the chaeto and phytoplankton alive. Nitrate 5 to 10 ppm. PH at 8.4.
Dosing bioculture and hopefuly the new setup will get a better result.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

F4 shrimp larval on their third weeks.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

A group of berried Amano shrimp having a mass spawning after a 50% freshwater change in their tank.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

It’s was seven berried females simultaneously releasing larvae.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Some Less than a week old F4 shrimp larvae have translucent body with little pigment.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

*Edited.*

Larvae look good after reduced the calcium in the brackish water by 200 ppm. They will not survived calcium at salt water level. They’ve less transparent and theirs shell thicker. A mixed of week, couple weeks old the some are halfway to F4 shrimplets.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

If I could get my false amanos to breed, I'd really like to try this with them... but I probably need to get some more shrimp before that happens... Still in awe!


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

You’re right about needed extra false amanos shrimp to try breeding them. 
The way I breed Amano shrimp by generation, I may run out of berries Amano shrimp to keep breeding unless I can find a way to increase the survival rate. F1 and F2 are not much different in berries size compared with wild caught F0 shrimp. From F3 on, the Amano shrimp getting smaller and hatch out larvae getting less. Unless they are getting easier to breed, I may hit the dead end.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Refer to a old video and refreshing my memory about the vid that I took at Sept 11, 2018 on breeding F2 and record where was the salinity level in breeding them.
Bred f2 at ppt 22 to 24.
F3 was similar to F2. Though should be trending lower, didn’t see much different.
F1 ar 30 to 34 ppt.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

After some experiments on the first 3 F4 batches failed. I think I found where the salinity for F4. Sorry, more videos. If they morphed into shrimplets in a couple weeks, F4 larvae may have adapts to even lower Salinity level at 14 to 16 ppt. Wonder where the salinity level for the next generation if there is one.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

*Edited.*

The first ever shoaling F4 Amano shrimp larvae?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

If they are, it can be a great example of how breeding animals can alter them in a short period of time - even if it's something as simple as a behavior change. (for better or worse)


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

One F4 larvae about to morph into shrimplets. Red color disappeared and when the swimmerets fully functional and developed, they will begin racing to freshwater shores.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Please excuse the shaky vid,
A F4 shrimplets on aqua soil substrate finishing up a rotten plants stems.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Boat load of F4 survived. Are they became more adapted to artificial rearing or improved in husbandry. Difficult to say. They looks to grow faster than F3. F3 is grow slow and smaller shrimps.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

9 months old F3 fighting for algae food.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't know how you do it! Finally found some true amanos locally... and the stores had a "buy 3, get 4th free" deal... where-in they *conveniently* had THREE or less shrimp during the entire freaking sale........ (damn COVID hours and working same day as shipments... couldn't get in before they closed) except on the last day, they actually had some left... but I only managed to get 7 in total... so far, no breeding from them... but it seems the YKK's are going nuts!


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Became to notice that their dark marking dashes and dots less visible and as generations go by, might become a false Amano shrimp ?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Was curious about the dots and dashes... but I really don't think they are the same as false amanos... body shape is just different... that is, the "false amanos" appear "thicker" to me, particularly the females... where-as true amanos are more streemlined. Kind of like the build of a great dane vs a mastiff.... both big dogs, but one is more lean/thinner where-as the other is thicker bodied/bigger boned.

I've also had a male amano in with female false amanos and the false ones never berried up... not until I introduced males of the false variety into the tank.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

First time, F4 came fighting for their algae wafers.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Zoidburg said:


> I wonder if the F3 generation is smaller simply because they are younger and in time they may grow larger?


F3 now pretty much grown up and again get some Wild caught in theirs tank.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Added some bio diversity in the larvae rearing tank. MTS doesn’t seems actively hunting the shrimp larvae.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

On second thought, they do hunt. Removed and replaced with some baby MTS.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

The larval shrimp certainly seemed interested in the snail! Still haven't seen a berried amano on my end....


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Zoidburg said:


> The larval shrimp certainly seemed interested in the snail!...


Thought to give the larvae some snails slime to graze on and the snails end up mopping them up one at a time.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Setup another tank with effective population of 30 (15 males and 15 females) for fifth generation. A group of 30 shrimp should get enough genetic diversity in next generation or might not. Or the F5 might not happened.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Zoidburg said:


> Was curious about the dots and dashes... but I really don't think they are the same as false amanos... body shape is just different... that is, the "false amanos" appear "thicker" to me, particularly the females..


The dots and dashes were quickly drift out from F3 and they are some how look like a false Amano.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

F4 Amano shrimp color variable also. Take about awhile for them to color up differently.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I wonder if in some way it's evolution. I wonder if Chris Lukhaup or anyone to his knowledge may have experienced anything similar. Not too many people are breeding amanos like this so it's hard to say.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Sudden changes could be genetic, but are more likely to be the result of a deficiency or excess in the environment. Perhaps a missing nutrient, lack of ultraviolet light, or even excess hormones from overcrowding.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Still have some F1 and F2 in each of their own tank after sold a number of them. They look and growth the same like wild caught Amano shrimp. Never developed and change into different colors.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Some of first time berried F4 Amano shrimp.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Fanning and tending berries.






Trying to dislodge infertile berries.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

So far, attempting to breed F5 is failing. Over some 20 F4 female, half of them having berries that are not fertile. 






And another half have fertilize berries and not hatch out larvae.






Only found about 10 larvae in the tank.

And some of them shed thick exoskeleton.






The tank water KH 13 GH 12 and PH 8.0

Try breed them in 50:50 Tap RO next
and cross back with F0,F1,F2 and F3 and see if any luck there ?


----------



## Jane of Upton (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow, Shou, 

this is SUCH a great thread! It is very informative, and your photography is lovely!

Subscribed!

And, I agree w/ an earlier poster that the thread title doesn't reflect all the in-depth information you are conveying. Very interesting, indeed, and I am very curious to see if the size and coloring differences are inherited traits, or a combination of youth, diet and rearing conditions.

I believe that with fish breeding, often the F1 are smaller than the wild-caught parents. I wonder if that is similar for shrimp? It would be awesome if you could selectively breed a smaller sized lineage of Amano Shrimp. 

Congratulations on your successful rearing of multiple generations, and kudos to you for sharing that journey with us!
-Jane

Bump: Oh, and do the thicker shed exoskeletons correspond to the tank where you reduced the salt content to increase the calcium concentrations?


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

I am very curious to see if the size and coloring differences are inherited traits said:


> The size and coloring in first and second generation are not that differences from wild caught F0. From third and fourth generation on they’re becoming smaller in size. Comparable to that of RCS in size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jane of Upton (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmm, that is puzzling - I am following your journey with great interest.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like there’s light at end of the tunnel. I now have a batch of F5 larvae to work on again. 
They’re from a second batch F4 shrimp and they have viable berries. 
It took F4 larvae three weeks to morph into shrimplets and grow very slow.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Back in breeding F4 Amano shrimp in search of F5 breeder.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Luckily, got a second batch F5 larvae. Hopefully they grown to F5 Amano shrimp.






Here they are again in a video shot with magnifying lens


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Ten days old F4 larvae developing pigments over their clear body. In another week they will become an orange shrimp larvae.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Still amazes me how well you've been doing with them! Looking forward to seeing if you have any luck with F5 gen!


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

What left is a quarter of them still hanging in there.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

shou said:


> What left is a quarter of them still hanging in there.


Thank you for continuing to document your project! Updates like these are super-cool.

The young really behave similar to Halocaridina rubra, based on your videos, but are much easier to see. 

Really looking forward to your future generations of shrimp.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks, just trying to stay busy.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

A month old F4 larvae on their way to morph into F4 Amano shrimp. They didn’t color up orange like any other larvae. Look different enough to have their own tank to evolve further into their own line.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Great to see another update! I'm not sure if anyone else is breeding amanos to this extent yet... if they are, they aren't sharing their success!


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

After a water change and spot half a dozen berries Amano shrimp fanning their swimmeret and about to spawn, quickly net them in a breeding box , 



They are F2 larvae from F1, still save some F1 shrimp at no less than four years old. Got myself start breeding them again.
Found a clutch of berries, still born eggs,


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

A week old F2 larval color up orange.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Three weeks old shoaling F5 larvae.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Some of the F4 larvae making a transaction to freshwater.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

About fifty of fifth generation Amano shrimp having their first day in freshwater.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Over a hundred of fourth generation Amano shrimp baby. Breeding stocks for next generation.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Cyclone in the tank ! Ramp up production now insight ?


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Fifth generation Amano shrimp shrimp breeding tank.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

I may have accidentally eliminated the aggressive gene from the good old Amano Shrimp by line breeding them.
Look at the generation F4 mobing and attacking the pellets and the mellowing generation F5 act like cherry shrimp. They are about the same age. Whether they stayed a good algae cleaner shrimp remain to be seen.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

The F5 batch that feeds primarily on rotifer, Brachionus rotundiformis. None phytoplankton. They’re a week old.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Snatching and catching rotifer in mid water.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

shou said:


> Snatching and catching rotifer in mid water.


Are these the F5 generation?


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah. They are a fifth generation, F5 larvae.
Some of the 4 months old F5 Amano shrimp in Fluval plant and shrimp stratum substrate background.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Ouch!
Snow Amano, a new color morph from Taiwan. Don’t think I can source them anywhere here. Pricey at 12.99.
Still working on my own morph. Finally got my first berried fifth generation Amano shrimp.


----------



## shou (Nov 2, 2008)

Berried F5 Amano shrimp.





The lite green morph is my likely new morph to work on.


----------

